# Can you have a UTI and not have any pain?



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

It seems I have to "go" all the time. Like every two hours, and not just a little bit at a time. I can't possibly be drinking that much water. I don't have any burning feeling, no backache, dark urine, or even low energy. I have noticed a little pinkening on the tissue paper just recently, but not every time. I don't always have access to restroom facilities, so have to hold it sometimes. But really, just the frequent need to go, if that's my only symptom?


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

It very well could be. I've had the exact same happen to me. It was a UTI.


----------



## goat^farmer (Dec 28, 2005)

U married plowgirl? If soo u maybe pregnant.. that can cause that too. if not married than u may have a UTI. just thought i ask. some folks have pain with UTI others will nots have pain. every person is different in their body.. why ask was married because ye maybe pregnant & will have a little pinkish on paper when got to bathroom & not see it anywere's else.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My first thought was that you could be preggers too, if it is a possibility that is.

Ive never had a UTI so I can't help you with symptoms but I can say that I am of the constitutional type that rarely has any classical symptoms of anything.

Good luck!


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Frequency of urinating is a sign of diabetes, too. You MUST get checked out. Make an appointment with your doctor, and on the day, collect a sample of your urine - best first thing in the morning, and 'mid-stream' if you can manage it. Take that with you for the doctor to test. You don't need much. Half a cup is quite a lot.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

Not pregnant, unless there's a chance of immaculate conception. Culpepper: sugar, especially HFCS tears up my stomach and I've always suspected I might have borderline diabetes. I've been tested several times, all negative, but none of them were the GTT. I'll be making an appointment and requesting the GTT specifically. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Any mucous like discharge...feel damp at all?


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Yes you can have a uti without symtoms...mine ended up in the kidney before I had any symptoms and I almost ignored the slight discomfort in the back.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

marinemomtatt said:


> Any mucous like discharge...feel damp at all?


 Yes to both.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

PlowGirl... I have sent you a Private Message.


----------



## IMP (Feb 7, 2006)

I had a problem with uti's, The best preventative......1,000 milligrams of vitamin C with cranberry pills, everyday. I followed this advise from a urologist and it worked for me 100%, NO ANTIBIOTICS NEEDED!


----------



## MikesMate (Feb 26, 2006)

Marinemomtatt-regarding mucous like discharge, what could that mean? PM me too!


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

> Any mucous like discharge...feel damp at all?


Marinemomtatt - please Pm me also.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

It seems that when I get a UTI I don't have any symptoms until it is really bad. Once I had one for several months and felt like something wasn't right but I couldn't put my finger on it. I finally had it checked and the doctor couldn't believe I went so long with virtually no discomfort. She figured it was because I drink so much water.


----------

